
An Introduction to Silicon Valley - ssclafani
http://startups.ryanjunee.com/an-introduction-to-silicon-valley
======
iamelgringo
Thanks for the post. I organize Hackers and Founders SV, SF and Berkeley, and
we're seeing tons of people show up at our events that have just moved to the
area.

I keep saying that H&F really needs to set up a Silicon Valley Startup Wiki,
but between boostrapping, Newsley and H&F, I simply don't have the time. I'd
be happy to contribute content, because I answer these questions repeatedly at
H&F events, but I don't have time to maintain it.

We also wiki topics covering about basic legal issues, incorporation, vesting
schedules, equity stakes, term sheets, etc...

Maybe it's not a wiki. Maybe it's a Q&A site, but either way, there needs to
be more content about the meat and potatoes of starting a startup, and less
blog posts on "I did x and it lead to Y awesome thing for me".

This blog post is a great start. We need a ton more content like this.

~~~
ryan
Good point, I'll add hackers and founders to the list. Feel free to copy/paste
my post into a wiki somewhere

~~~
iamelgringo
Will do, Ryan.

I'm working on getting a wiki off the ground with Startup Square. If and when
it launches, you'll see it here.

~~~
Cmccann7
I also second doing this also. And we can list it on our Startup Resources
section as well.

------
jasonjei
This is actually a better article on why you should move to the Valley than
many other I have seen, because it asks the reader to understand why they are
moving to the valley. I've read many an article that that tells readers to
pick up their bags and pack to the Valley, in the same pretense an actor or
writer would go to Hollywood.

The Valley isn't cheap. If your product can be completed without going to the
Valley for as long as possible, try to hold off because you'll be burning cash
fast. You may choose to go to the Valley to find mentorship or grow your idea,
but remember your cost for every month you're there.

------
jakewalker
I'm moving to the area in November to start work as an attorney, and found
this article very helpful, thanks for the post.

------
shareme
One point..

My startup friends tell me one of the secrets of working in SF is..you can get
cheap studios and sometimes whole small houses leased in Oakland only 8 miles
a way..

We are talking in the $1000 to $1500 range..

